# hex wrenches/other tools



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone have a good outlet to get the micro wrenches needed to work with the G scale loco kits, etc? Any help much appreciated.

Misfit


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Misfit Here are some to try 
Willa Tools http://www.wihatools.com/pro_Precision.htm 
Sears Craftsman tuneup 10 pc Midget combination set 
two sets one eng.and one metric 
Radio Shack also has mini nut drivers/But I like the Willa set better


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I second the wiha and the craftsmen ignition wrenches. I found the Wiha metric set at my local hobby store. Sears also sells some rather small combination wrenches (6mm and 7mm) separately, so I can have more than one of the size I use the most.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Moody tools carries hex wrenches down to 3mm (for M2 screws) and also standard sizes:

http://www.moodytools.com/

For some strange reason you can get the 3mm wrench (for HEX M2 - Accucraft uses them a lot) at Grainger.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MO...Pid=search 

Regards


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Sears sets and just ordered a set of open end wrenches (3/32 to 5/16) and Wiha metric and inch nut drivers from MicroMark.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought both sets of Sears ignition wrenches on eBay cheaper than one set at the Sears store.
.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing to watch out for with these wrenches. You cannot start a screw/bolt with them. You will also need some way to achieve this.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I just needed a 2mm wrench to get the wrist pin of an Accucraft Shay out. There is no room for a nut driver and I did not have a wrench that small. The solution: A M2.5 Allen screw slightly faced off with a nut firmly tightened and gripped with a larger wrench. It also works for starting screws







. 5min for the "Eureka", another 5min finding the screw and 2min to face it off to get rid of the bevel:



Regards


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Henner 
The photo didn't come through for me


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Never mind 
I got it now 
Very cool 
I guess you could make an open end wrench by grinding off two flats also


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks much for all the info. Got some buying to do!! 

Misfit


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have purchased nut drivers as shown above, I have also made nut drivers as Henner has by using socket head screws ... silver solder the screw to a rod, make a wooden (dowel) handle and off you go!


----------

